# Starter Motor - How much?



## josie80 (22 May 2007)

Hi just wondering if anyone knows where I could get a starter motor for a ford fiesta & how much they usually cost or am I better off just going to a garage and getting them to get it and fix it?
Thanks ......


----------



## Carpenter (22 May 2007)

You'd probably get a second hand starter motor from a breaker's yard for €40 or €50.  Some garages/ dealerships offer reconditioned parts (like starter motors etc).


----------



## josie80 (22 May 2007)

Thanks Carpenter do you know any breakers yards around dublin? Sorry i have no idea but what are reconditioned parts?


----------



## LIVERLIPS (22 May 2007)

Hi i do not know of any breakers yard in Dublin, but i get parts for my Opel Corsa from B & S parts in Duleek i normally phone them in advance before we head up to get it.


----------



## Caveat (22 May 2007)

Hi 

there is an outfit in England, www.247spares.co.uk who claim to be biggest network of breakers in Europe.  Have dealt with them before and they were quick and cheap - even when you include postage costs.


----------



## Guest122 (22 May 2007)

It pays to shop around...  I got a quote of €770 for supply and fit of new starter from a Mazda dealer in Dublin but a quote for €400 from another Mazda dealer in Drogheda.  Same details - same starter motor etc. totally different price...

BB


----------



## josie80 (22 May 2007)

Thanks for that caveat send an enquiry online regarding prices for starter motors, they got back to me within 10 min quoting 25 sterling plus 15 sterling p/p which isn't bad at all


----------



## RS2K (22 May 2007)

A good price.


----------



## FintanPhelan (22 May 2007)

A bloke in Chapelizod fixed mine once for €5. thats five euro, it's not a typo.


----------

